# Mass. AG Coakley apparently 1st to seek Kennedy seat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Related Article Links

Hearing date set on possible Kennedy replacement
Special State Election Calendar Information (pdf)
Complete Sen. Kennedy Coverage
BOSTON -- State Attorney General Martha Coakley appears to be the first candidate in a special election for the Senate seat left open by the death of Edward Kennedy. 
A woman who said she was representing Coakley picked up nomination papers on her behalf from the Secretary of State on Tuesday. Coakley aides did not immediately return calls or e-mails seeking confirmation of her candidacy.

Full Story:

Mass. AG Coakley apparently 1st to seek Kennedy seat


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Martha "*C* *U* *N*ext *T*uesday" Coakley is one of the biggest clams in the MA state.gov

She is better than all of you and literally only cares about advancing her pathetic political career.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd like to see our previous Lt. Governor Healey get in there and take that seat.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh yeah forgot about this little gem from that ugly windbag.

We really discourage people from self help


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I am more than happy to join the populus but can someone give me a heads up on what she has done. Not to familar with her work


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Trifecta said:


> I am more than happy to join the populus but can someone give me a heads up on what she has done. Not to familar with her work


Click on my link above your post.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I already did. More or less looking for a first hand account or a department example. I figure there is something more besides her being a typical liberal figure head in Massachusetts


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

She is completely fine with the current AG firearms list even though her husband is a Glock fan.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Rumor has it Tim Murray will be appointed for this seat ...


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

*The SS Patrick.*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

She's just another bolshevik.

Run, Buffy, run!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wolfman, don't hold back, ok? LOL 



Wolfman said:


> The mindless sheep in MA will still vote to put another shameless, self serving elitist progressive in both the State House and the Senate. The GOP have no cohesiveness, no direction or concrete goals, they are perpetually silent and can't seem to find their own asses with a flashlight and a roadmap. They are too concerned with being "moderate" and finding "common ground" then taking the bull by the balls and slapping this state into shape. Bunch of pantywaist milquetoasts will hand the next election cycle right to the progressives thanks to their hesitation and timidness.
> 
> We continue to drive off a cliff, the steering wheel has long since fallen off and everyone is fighting over who gets to press the gas pedal down harder. My outlook remains pessimistic.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

sgthoskins said:


> Oh yeah forgot about this little gem from that ugly windbag.
> 
> We really discourage people from self help


The story says it all


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Schilling expresses some interest in Kennedy seat *

AP - 15 mins ago


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I would like to leave MA someday. I have so many friends and family in MA. I wouldn't want to leave..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Pats2009 said:


> I'd like to see our previous *Lt. Governor Healey* get in there and take that seat.





Wolfman said:


> The *mindless sheep in MA* will still vote to put another shameless, self serving elitist progressive in both the State House and the Senate.
> We continue to drive off a cliff, the steering wheel has long since fallen off and everyone is fighting over who gets to press the gas pedal down harder. *My outlook remains pessimistic*.


Pats!
NEVER gonna see that unfortunately! I this Commonwealth I think us Republicans are an endangered species!

Wolfie!
You hit the nail on the head brother! Martha could propose nuclear war with New Hampshire and she would still be voted in as long as she somehow invoked Ted Kennedy would've wanted it!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah for Martha *COCKley!!!*

Back in the Old Country we would cal her a PIZDA

Here let me help you out with the translation

Urban Dictionary: pizda


----------

